
Wormhole: A Fast Ordered Index for In-Memory Data Management (EuroSys'19) - wuxb
https://github.com/wuxb45/wormhole
======
wuxb
Paper:
[https://www.cs.uic.edu/~wuxb/papers/wormhole.pdf](https://www.cs.uic.edu/~wuxb/papers/wormhole.pdf)

------
wuxb
In this paper we introduce a new ordered index structure, named Wormhole, that
takes O(log L) worst-case time for looking up a key with a length of L.

